
Could Alexander the Great Have Defeated the British at the Battle of Waterloo? - yoaviram
https://thoughtexperiments.net/alexander-at-waterloo/
======
cjbenedikt
"...that Prussians were coming to relieve the British." Important fact as
without them Wellington would have lost.

------
melling
The title is wrong. Could Alexander have won at Waterloo against the British?

~~~
yoaviram
Changed, thanks!

